
Node.js 14 release: New diagnostic tools, features, and performance enhancements - twapi
https://developer.ibm.com/blogs/nodejs-14-ibm-release-blog/
======
_bxg1
Why is this on an IBM site? Are they one of the major contributors?

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Someone has to make it ready for the "enterprise". I expect they will be ready
to post the LeftPadStrategyFactory module on NPM any day now.

------
ex3ndr
I really don't understand what's the problem with async local storage. This is
a very awful context, for example it is very easy to spawn a new routine and
"leak" transaction for example to a worker.

We tried different ways to do so and easiest method is just have some specific
"Context" object and pass it as first/last argument to every function. This is
really very easy once you will start using contexts. You already passing
something like transactions and other specific data, nothing new, just opaque
.

We have built really tiny library for this:
[https://github.com/openland/context](https://github.com/openland/context) and
it is working great. We had zero issues with developers not passing context
and very short learning time.

